# wildlife rescue animals



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

A couple of months ago, some of you may remember, we had a sick possum turn up. Well after 2 months of care a treatment it has gone from this 












To this





Not the best pic but it has come leaps and bounds since we first got her.

So tonight we get to release her back into the wild! Exciting stuff!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

And now because i have the aviary space i came home with this


----------



## horsenz (Oct 2, 2007)

well done you must be proud,hope all goes well with the release


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it is pretty tricky to stuff up a release, but it should be fine. She came from our backyard so she will be going straight back there.


----------



## horsenz (Oct 2, 2007)

she might want to stay


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

She has no choice, she can't stay in the aviary now lol. I've moved her hollow from the aviary into a chocolate pudding fruit tree a few metres away so she should be pretty happy and still has the same home to live in. I suppose wer could think of her as trailor trash with a mobile home lol.


----------



## horsenz (Oct 2, 2007)

well i bet she will be happy with a choc pudding fruit tree


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2007)

Is the kingfisher a rehab job or are you allowed to keep them in the NT?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

Short term rehab. I have it for week. Not sure if you can keep them in the NT.


----------



## -Peter (Oct 2, 2007)

blue wing kookaburra


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

-Peter said:


> blue wing kookaburra



And gorgeous blue wings at that!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

I like it when it all goes well 

There she goes high up into the tree tops. Good luck little girl :cry:


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 2, 2007)

good to see a succesfull release


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 2, 2007)

Mate don't want to rain on your parade but a possum out in daylight (especially at the top of a tree) is not a good thing. It's either still sick or something like other possums or domestic animals have it stressed


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, possums active in the day time isn't a good sign!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE blue winged Kookaburra's......you lucky bugger!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Mate don't want to rain on your parade but a possum out in daylight (especially at the top of a tree) is not a good thing. It's either still sick or something like other possums or domestic animals have it stressed



Mate my parade hasn't been rained on. The ammount of light is due to good photography, it was released at twilight and was completely dark within 30 mins. She ran straight up the tree when i put her on the trunk. I would have preferred total darkness to release her but some fellas wanted to film it.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 2, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> but some fellas wanted to film it.


Yeah predators


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

womanator said:


> I LOVE blue winged Kookaburra's......you lucky bugger!



Yes i am!!! I got offered the job of looking after a boobook owl and some kind of hawk/eagle that i can't remember the name of (it was brown with a white head and neck and about as big as a large duck). But my permit doesn't cover raptors. SPEWIN!!! trying to upgrade my permit for sure!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Yeah predators



Do i detect a hint of jealousy? :lol:


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

Brahminy Kite


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the one Brahminy kite


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 2, 2007)

No i'm just giving some advise for the benefit of the animal, having strangers around at release is very stressful and thats most likely why she's up there. Hence my comment.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

:lol: jealous :lol:

Thanks for the advice mate.


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

I took care of a Brahminy once that would attack anything yellow, even after we released her and she decided to set up a territory around our house (when we had a fair bit of land beside a river) we couldnt leave anything small and yellow sitting around, or she'd bugger off with it, LOL


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awesome! Would make it easy to get one feeding then, just give it a chick or duckling.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 2, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> :lol: jealous :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate.


No probs, if you need advice on that raptor i'm experienced with them as well :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> No probs, if you need advice on that raptor i'm experienced with them as well :lol:



To get a permit to rehabilitate raptors i need to do an acredited course in raptor husbandry and we have no one up here that does that course. So basically i wont ever need advice cause i wont ever be able to care for them unless i can get special permission from parks and wild life, which i don't see happening. Which is a real shame because the facilities at most vet clinics just aren't upto scratch (imo) for large birds of prey that are getting close to their release dates.


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> That is awesome! Would make it easy to get one feeding then, just give it a chick or duckling.


 
hmmm, lol, the bird was a little bit 'burko'. The yellow craziness was funny for a while till we started losing random things like citronella candels, etc, and we literally couldnt have anything yellow outside that wasnt tied down.

We taught it to hunt by live-trapping sparrows, myna's, house-mice, etc, and releasing them into its enclosure (which was friggin huge) and got it taking fish out of a large fish pond in its enclosure (which, yeah, later equated to nothing bigger than a guppy surviving in our backyard pond, LOL, ).

It was a fun 'project', but that bird was fully insane. :lol: (yellow baseball caps were a BIG no-no:shock


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL how big was the enclosure?


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

From memory, about 25m by 30m, and between 5-7m tall. Pretty damn big, made an awsome planted aviary, absolutely unreal.


----------



## Jozz (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beautiful bird! Where can you do an accredited course in Raptor Husbandry?


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

Being in SA I've really got no idea....some other on here will no doubt help you out.
Just remember, usually when you get them, they've been hit by a car or had a fishhook in them, are very pissed-off, and are more than a handfull, especially some of the bigger raptors (unless they're in shock, then there very calm, but shock can kill very easily). I got offered a wedgetail once that I turned down and passed on to a lady with much more experiance. In 3 days it was good as gold (it got pulled down in the slipstream of a semitrailer, not hit though), but If it had needed anything other than a bit of restbite it would have been a serious 'challenge', LOL.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

All birds are pretty big challenges i have found.


----------



## theduclos (Oct 2, 2007)

rednut said:


> It was a fun 'project', but that bird was fully insane. :lol: (yellow baseball caps were a BIG no-no:shock


 
lucky it was yellow it hated and not red eh? lol.


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> All birds are pretty big challenges i have found.


 
True, thats why I like 'em


----------



## Radar (Oct 2, 2007)

theduclos said:


> lucky it was yellow it hated and not red eh? lol.


 
I call it 'fate', LOL.
But hey, It wouldnt be the only bird thats ever tried to take my head off :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2007)

rednut said:


> True, thats why I like 'em



Same. At first i wasn't real keen on looking after them, but then i kind of had a tawy frog mouth forced on me and it was awesome. Hard but manageable work and very rewarding when it all goes well.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 3, 2007)

Jozz said:


> What a beautiful bird! Where can you do an accredited course in Raptor Husbandry?


Probably not that common due to the heavy restrictions in place around the country. If you are a registered wildlife carer you can go through the motions but it's still very difficult to get authority. For starters you'll need a few years experience rehabbing birds, huge shadecloth lined aviaries, hospital boxes and plenty of food ......... oh and a tetanus shot (you'll be needing it)


----------



## Jozz (Oct 3, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Probably not that common due to the heavy restrictions in place around the country. If you are a registered wildlife carer you can go through the motions but it's still very difficult to get authority. For starters you'll need a few years experience rehabbing birds, huge shadecloth lined aviaries, hospital boxes and plenty of food ......... oh and a tetanus shot (you'll be needing it)


 
Thanks. I looked into it years ago, and I know you have to have the right facilities to house them, and it's pretty huge. I still would like to know wherre you can do the course, I don't care if it's not in SA.


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 4, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Thanks. I looked into it years ago, and I know you have to have the right facilities to house them, and it's pretty huge. I still would like to know wherre you can do the course, I don't care if it's not in SA.


WIRES in nsw, there's two separate course you have to complete but you will need to check to see if your eligible http://www.wires.org.au


----------



## Jozz (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks


----------

